# Dutch parliamentary elections 2006



## DGoeij (Nov 23, 2006)

Now I know politics has officially no place on TTF, so I do apologize. But the Dutch parliamentary elections were held yesterday and my scout-group forum is somehow down. So my usual place for national ranting is not available.  

The results are below, Dutch parliament is made up of a 150 members, divided among several parties. In parantheses are the current/former seats each parties holds, if any.

CDA (christian democrats): 41 zetels (44)
PvdA ('labour' party): 32 (42)
VVD ('liberals'): 22 (28)
SP (socialist party): 26 (9) 
Fortuyn (the party of the politician Pim Fortuyn, who was shot in 2002): 0 (8) 
GroenLinks (green left): 7 (8) 
D66 ('democrats'): 3 (6) 
ChristenUnie (christian union): 6 (3) 
SGP (conservative christians): 2 (2) 
PartijvoordeDieren (animal party): 2 (0) 
EénNl (spin off of the local Fortuyn party from Rotterdam, together with former national Fortuyn party members): 0 (0) 
Gr.Wilders/PvdVrijheid (Wilders is a politician who left the 'liberal' party, because of disagreements): 9 (0)

Our current government was made up of the CDA, VVD and D66, the last party stepped down, broke with the coalition (mss. Hirsi Ali, anyone?), which resulted in yesterdays elections. Now, the most striking results are the booming growth of the socialist party, the 9 seats for 'newcomer' mr. Wilders and good grief, the animal party made it too. (please no quotes from animal farm, it's bad enough as it is  ) 
It might be clear to anyone who can add up, that forming a coalition government representing a majority in parliament (75+ seats), is not easy. Interesting weeks ahead, no doubt resulting in mighty boring headlines.


----------

